# Good Whole Fish To Feed?



## flex fish (Aug 20, 2010)

What's a good whole fish to feed


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Frozen Smelt. You can get them at most Asian Supermarket and Foodco as well. Feed them whole or cut them into tiny steak sizes. Been feeding my p's for nearly 3 years. Mines are cut to steak size.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

smelt, talapia, catfish nuggets, shrimp(in moderation)


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I like smelt as its portion sized pretty much so you drop a whole fish in for larger p's. For My reds I drop a couple fish in to feed an for my elong and sanchezi i cut a smaller one in half. My sound gross, but i recently found its pretty easy to stuff smelt with a couple pellets by sliting their stomach or mayby just putting them in its mouth if the mellets are smaller


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

I feed my Reds silversides and they love them! I cut them in half and stuff them with Life Spectrum pellets too!


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

LS1FDRx7 said:


> Frozen Smelt. You can get them at most Asian Supermarket and Foodco as well. Feed them whole or cut them into tiny steak sizes. Been feeding my p's for nearly 3 years. Mines are cut to steak size.


And if you get hungry the smelt are great breaded in some cornstarch and deep fried whole. Salt and eat with fresh sliced. hot green chiles. I usually get jealous of their dinner when I feed them that kind of stuff and have to cook some for myself too.








The Asian supermarkets can be a great place to find piranha food. The one here has tons of plain frozen fish and seafood for cheap. If you go there be sure to read the label because sometimes it will be salted or have preservatives and you want to stay away from that.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I sometimes feed mine little whitebait, you can feed them as a whole, they're about 3-4'' long and you get them in bags of about 100. I drop a bunch by the powerhead and they resemble little live fishies so the p's chomp em right away.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Smelt is perfect for them. Unfortunuatly I've moved and none of my local grocery stores carry it anymore.



LS1FDRx7 said:


> Frozen Smelt. You can get them at most Asian Supermarket and Foodco as well. Feed them whole or cut them into tiny steak sizes. Been feeding my p's for nearly 3 years. Mines are cut to steak size.


WOW LS1FDRx7 those are some freaking healthy looking BEAST!!!!!! NICE VID!!!!!


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Sacrifice said:


> Frozen Smelt. You can get them at most Asian Supermarket and Foodco as well. Feed them whole or cut them into tiny steak sizes. Been feeding my p's for nearly 3 years. Mines are cut to steak size.


WOW LS1FDRx7 those are some freaking healthy looking BEAST!!!!!! NICE VID!!!!!






















[/quote]
What he said. Those guys look great!


----------

